# Thanks for the dark mode FINALLY!



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Now my 10in tablet wont blind me at night...


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Does it adjust automatically?


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Mine did and I don't see an option to turn on or off.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Its about time.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

June132017 said:


> Does it adjust automatically?


Google Maps Navigation switches from Dark to Light depending on the ambient lighting. I suspect the Lyft Driver app will too. They're kind of like partners, when it comes to I.T. stuff.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Its about time.


I know, I could never keep the lyft app open it was so blinding even with the device brightness turned almost all the way down. I suppose with a phone it wouldn't have been quite as bad. Some phones are pretty big so that white screen was probably annoying on a phone also especially hanging in the windshield like a lot of drivers do.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

jfinks said:


> Now my 10in tablet wont blind me at night...


iOS?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

So..you can be scammed by rideshare companies without being blinded physically? Explain pls


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Android. Ios stuff is stupid expensive for this task.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

jfinks said:


> Android. Ios stuff is stupid expensive for this task.


I'm on Android Jan 8 release; no night mode.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Newer Androids with night mode get it.
Toggle night mode in android's settings to enable.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> Google Maps Navigation switches from Dark to Light depending on the ambient lighting. I suspect the Lyft Driver app will too. They're kind of like partners, when it comes to I.T. stuff.


I think both companies use Bob in India.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Newer Androids with night mode get it.
> Toggle night mode in android's settings to enable.
> 
> View attachment 402336












You're missing opportunities!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Newer Androids with night mode get it.
> Toggle night mode in android's settings to enable.
> 
> View attachment 402336


That's too bad. I was hoping the Lyft Driver App switched from dark to light / light to dark automatically, based on ambient lighting. Just like Google Navigation does. Or, have a dark/light switch on the Lyft Driver App itself.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> That's too bad. I was hoping the Lyft Driver App switched from dark to light / light to dark automatically, based on ambient lighting. Just like Google Navigation does. Or, have a dark/light switch on the Lyft Driver App itself.


Android 9 has automatic dusk-dawn night mode capability.

The Lyft app detects this, and that's how it knows to switch.

In effect, the app does have day/night at least on some phones..... it just relies on an android setting to toggle it.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Newer Androids with night mode get it.
> Toggle night mode in android's settings to enable.
> 
> View attachment 402336


Cool, thanks! I didn't realize Android had a night mode.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Not sure how this is working all the sudden. My setup consists of an android 9 os phone running on a Motorola device. My Samsung tablet connects bluetooth to it, also Android 9. The phone doesn't have the Night Mode like the tablet does. On my tablet I do have an app called "Night Mode" installed, but it is turned off. It is something I was testing a few months ago and never got to work right. Maybe this app is adding the night mode display option to the tablet settings. Lyft might just be honoring that setting now? I haven't made any other changes in the last month or 2 except for lyft app updates. 

I guess I will have to add the night mode app to the phone and see if the option shows up then check if lyft goes to dark mode.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

On night mode the app doesn't show names of businesses on the map.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Not sure how this is working all the sudden. My setup consists of an android 9 os phone running on a Motorola device. My Samsung tablet connects bluetooth to it, also Android 9. The phone doesn't have the Night Mode like the tablet does. On my tablet I do have an app called "Night Mode" installed, but it is turned off. It is something I was testing a few months ago and never got to work right. Maybe this app is adding the night mode display option to the tablet settings. Lyft might just be honoring that setting now? I haven't made any other changes in the last month or 2 except for lyft app updates.
> 
> I guess I will have to add the night mode app to the phone and see if the option shows up then check if lyft goes to dark mode.


Maybe it is a Samsung UI feature &#129335;‍♂

Someone posted in the Seattle forum about it. @Cut you already found the thread.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/finally-lyft-dark-mode.368240/Maybe in a later up date everybody will have it.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Android 9 has automatic dusk-dawn night mode capability.
> 
> The Lyft app detects this, and that's how it knows to switch.
> 
> ...


Thank-you! On my Samsung S-9, I went into the Display settings, and set the phone to enter Dark/Light Mode, based on Sunrise/Sunset. Worked like a charm.

Simply adapting to what the Android-Google system display settings do, is far easier for Lyft I.T. people to program, and keeps our Driver App from becoming even more burdensome on the Operating System.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

It's full-time dark mode on my phone, Android night mode settings have no effect. I'm a day driver. How hard would it have been to add a switch in the app display settings? Seriously Lyft. Fortunately I am too busy with other work to drive for a few days, maybe they will get it sorted by then


----------

